
Show HN: Track your audience growth getting your metrics delivered to your inbox - ngranja19
http://trackmyaudience.xyz
======
ngranja19
Hi everyone. For the last 3 weeks, I’ve been working on the following project.
The thing is that I own several accounts for my projects, some Instagram
accounts, twitters, mail chimp lists, GitHub repositories, etc (you know what
I mean). So it was really hard to keep track of how my audience was growing
(or not) in any of them. I never remind how many followers, or subscriber I
have in each one, and if my audience on them is really growing. Any of the
most known platforms has a historical view neither :( . So I decided to build
my own solution. I create a very simple app, that sends directly to your inbox
a report showing the followers (subscribers, etc) you have in your accounts.
Also, it saves the historical data, so it shows how much your audience has
grown.

I choose for an email report, because I don’t want another app to remember, I
don’t want to have to log in and check metrics in a dashboard. I prefer to
receive a scheduled report that I could check when I read my emails. Easy and
simple. I tell you, is really exciting to check your emails and see you have
received a new report, willing to see what your audience is growing. As I
really enjoyed the result, I decided to release it to the world. Is FREE, but
I added a premium plan, to see if I can make some money with it haha.

For the tech lovers: I built it with ExpressJS (Node), Vuejs + Bulma, Mysql DB
and Nodemailer. I would love to answer any technical questions if you have
any.

